# JD 2520 hydraulic coupler plate bent



## russknapp (Feb 24, 2017)

We're not sure how it happened (nobody's owning up to it), but the 4-coupler plate for the hydraulics on the lower right side of my JD 2520 compact tractor was bent forward nearly 90deg late last summer. We were able to connect and run the mid-mount mower with 2 hydraulic lines the rest of the year, but because the left-most couplers are nearly touching the right-most couplers, there is no way to get all 4 of the front end loader lines fully connected. The steel hydraulic lines on the back of the plate that run to the pump have been pulled around a bit, but seem to be working; no major crimping bends I can see. The dealer wants $1300 + labor to re-do it all. Ouch! I know it could be wishful thinking, but a replacement plate is only $20, and if all were good (that's the wishful thinking part), I only need to remove the couplers, gently get the hydraulic lines into order, mount the new plate, re-install the couplers, and I should be back in business.
Anyone out there have any experience working with this part of the machine? Any help re: gotchas, coupler removal, etc. would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy russknapp,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Go for it. Sounds like a simple enough job. Your dealer may have anticipated replacing lines and maybe couplers. At JD prices, it doesn't take much to run up a $1300 parts bill.

Good Luck and post back if you are having problems. Pictures will help.


----------



## russknapp (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks, 'bales. Yes, I will have to go for it. I can't pay that kind of money to fix something we shouldn't have broken. Any idea how to get those couplers off? There is a 1/2" or so nut on the back that seems to be part of the hydraulic line, but I think that is just to grab the line to keep it from torqueing. The wrench surfaces on the couplers themselves are very large... I don't think I have a wrench large enough to get onto it. Maybe a crescent, or I'll have to invest in a wrench that can do the job. Wondered if there was a tutorial somewhere on installing/removing couplers like that? Any help is appreciated. Thx.
I thought about pics, but the tractor is at the dealers getting greased and oiled and cleaned up. I'll be sure to get a pic or two to y'all once I get the tractor back and start working on it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Russknapp, 

I have quite large sockets and a large crescent, but when I don't have one that fits a given connection, I typically use a large pipe wrench.


----------

